# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Tank Abbott vs. Chris Horodecki

## DreamingBig

Who wins this hypothetical matchup?

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

:Gives:

----------


## abombing

> 


lol, no shit! :What?:

----------

